# Oneway spindle steady



## cosmicturner

I would go as far to say every thing Oneway makes is of the highest quality not the the cheapest but maybe the best.
I have the bowl rest and it works perfect.


----------



## buffalosean

I bet now that you have it you'll never be able to live without it


----------



## pete57

I can't waitto get one!! holding it with the hand trick is getting old.


----------



## asthesawturns

Thanks for the dope on the steady.


----------



## RBWoodworker

hairy.. how much do these steady's go for on the market these days??


----------



## hairy

Here's a link to Oneway:

http://oneway.ca/steadyrests/spindle_steady.htm


----------



## JohnGray

Nice review. I really like your dust collection setup for the lathe.


----------

